# Groundhog Arsenal



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

just wondering what everyone uses to drop woodchucks.

i have a few that i rotate through.
1. Remington 700 LV SF .17 remington
2. T/C Encore .22-250
3. Marlin 917VSF .17HMR
4. Browning Buckmark Plus .22 LR(for the close ones)
5. Renegade Tropy Rac Plus Bow(for the ones in my yard, killed two at 40 yards)


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have 2 223s one a 700VLS the other is a VS, I also have a VLS stainless in 22-250, a VS in 308, a Ruger 77VT in 204 Ruger, my 17HMR is a CZ 452 American.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

ive also been thinking about getting a bushmaster varminter. what kind of do you get out of you HMR?? ive shot several hogs at 180-200 yards with mine


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

depends on if you want the hide or not. The 22-250 will tend to explode on impact, so I would usr the .17. Also, depends on your back drop....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I assume you are talking about what distances I have taken groundhogs with my 17HMR?? I havent taken it out hunting yet(its a shame I know) the last couple of years I have really got hooked on my VS in 223 and I also have a Ruger 77R in 257 Roberts that have taken up alot of my time, I have also thought about getting a Bushmaster Varminter they sure do look good...and everything I have heard about them has been positive as well.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i have an sks that i added a new stock,scope and mount to and it does a good job on groundhogs.cheap to shoot also!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

newbuckeye said:


> depends on if you want the hide or not. The 22-250 will tend to explode on impact, so I would usr the .17. Also, depends on your back drop....


 I am just curious as to why you may want the hide?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have talked to a few people who have ate groundhog...so I guess there is probably a use for their hide as well...I usually just put them back down there hole...they are always gone when I come back through whether it be the next day or a week later...coyotes, fox, buzzurds, you name it they like those free meals.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> I am just curious as to why you may want the hide?


In this crazy world of ours, there is a use for ALMOST everything. When I was a kid, we would keep the tails ($5 bounty) and some farmers wanted the hides. For another 5 bucks for a hide in good condition, we didn't ask too many questions. The tails were also good for fly tying!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know some farmers would pay for kills but I can't imagine any value in the hides particular in the state they are in during the summer.

I simply leave them lay out for the buzzards or whatever else cares to eat. I usually don't like putting them down the hole as it may discourage the next one from sticking his little nose out the same spot.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

it may be kinda mean but i always take a stick and prop them back up for the next guy!    
my younger brother fell for that one once.that groundhog had been propped up with a stick under its chin for at least a week in the summer sun when he "KILLED" it!
the look on his face when he walked up on it was priceless.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I seen that once years ago...cant recall if anyone shot at it...seen one climb a tree once...seen them sitting on top of huge rocks(boulders) seen one standing up on its haunches one time watching a farmer disc a field one time the farmer had music playing REAL loud in the cab...one of the funniest things I seen a couple years ago was while I was watching a field in the spring with my naked eye I thought I kept seeing dirt fly about 250yds off back in this treeline...I then started to watch this area with my binoculars...and sure enough there would be a couple big streams of dirt come flying out..then this hog would come to the edge of the treeline look real quick...run back down throw a couple more hunks of dirt out and repeat the whole thing...little guy was digging his hole..boy let me tell you they really can move some earth when they get going.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I've eaten woodchuck, I don't hesitate to bring one home. They're actually very good. All they eat soybeans and other assorted greenery. Fairly clean animals, just get a bad rap from all the destruction they cause. I use them in bean soup, tastes like a low fat version of ham  I might try going after them with my muzzleloader this summer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

doegirl said:


> I use them in bean soup, tastes like a low fat version of ham


 What?? You mean not like chicken?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If anyone would decide they really like to eat them I could probably fill your freezer up for you.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i love my ruger m77 mkII in .270 win. i have a lot of time and money in this rifle fre floated barrel glass bedded a very crisp 12 oz. trigger pull , tasco 4 - 16 rangefinding scope . i shoot 90 grain seirra hollow points they really dont make much of a mess not what you'd think any way . next would be my h&r handi rifle in .223 rem with heavy barrel i shoot a 50 grain speer tnt hollowpoint this load is a screamer and really does alot of damage to a hog. 3rd fav. would have to be my ruger 77/22 in .22 hornet i use a 40 grain hornady v max bullet this one screams to and makes quite a mess also . then for those days when i just wanna go light i like to carry a rifle i built on a ruger 10/22 action with an 18" heavy fluted E.A Brown barrel and fajgen lefthanded heavy thumbhole varmint stock. once in awhile i'll use my sks or mauser K98k but it just depends on my mood and where i'll be going. i'm always looking for new places to shoot hogs so if anyone wants a partner let me know i'll go and if anyone one wants to tag along i have one or two places i am allowed to bring a friend so just drop me a pm and i'll definately get back with you.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to have a Hornet..was a TCR-83 thing shot like a house on fire, I used a 40gr Nosler BT with IMR 4227, I use the 40gr V-Max in my VS in 223, Im very happy with the load been my primary groundhog rifle for about 5yrs now.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i use the nosler bt in 140 grain outta my .270 for deer in pa. and w.v i like them but i couldnt get the 40 grain bt to shoot well enough to my likeing in my .223 so i tried the speer tnt hollow point and the very first load i worked up shot a 3/8 th inch group at 100 yards thats no bull that cheap little handi rifle was well worth the 180 dollars i payed for it i load 21 grains of imr 4198 and i have'nt even thought about working up another load.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Win 748 has always been the powder for me with the 223...I have meant to try the 50gr TNT but when you get a bullet/powder combo working well its hard to mess with it...I tried the 125gr TNT in my 308 and it didnt do to well in my VS but it worked well in my friends 77VT..I would very much like to get another Hornet..right now if I had to chose it would be a CZ.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i got out today for about an hour or so just to look around they cut about half of the hay field so just walked the tree line and watched for anything peeking outta the standing hay on my way back to the truck i caught one running from the treeline towords the standing hay i managed to hit her on my fist shot with my custom built ruger 10/22 i caught her right above the ear and rolled her and then gave her one more to be sure she was about 45 yards out running from my right to left quartering slightly towards me it was a lucky shot freehand with that heavy gun but i got her thats all that counts i guess. gonna go back tomorrow or sunday and see if they got the rest cut and bailed . that hog was pretty big im gonna say maybe 10 pounds or so maybe she has some relatives hanging around still . [email protected]


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I should try to make it to some of my fields to see what they look like(been to busy fishing) seen a few around the house here..but alas I live in the suburbs and they dont take to kindly to the booms of 223s...I would really be up the creek if I touched off my 257 Roberts  I got a CZ 452 American in 22LR a few months back and havent had the chance to take it out..a buddy of mine cant get enough of the rimfires..easy on the recoil,wallet,ears, fun to shoot.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

As of yesterday i have totaled up 33 Hogs.....most of which i shot with my marlin 917 vsf. i only had 10 hogs to my name last wednesday but since then i have killed at least one everyday....yesterday i shot 9....distances anywhere from 40-180 yds.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i racked up 2 more on saturday 1 on sunday and made one hell of a shot with the .270 last night im gonna guess at about 350 yards i stepped off 363 paces but my stride is long of all the days to not take my bino's and range finder. my dad had his spotting scope. i kept seeing this brown blurr and i kept saying i know that is a hog but i couldnt tell for sure it was there and then it wasnt then it was back again so i called my old man on the radio and told him to sneak around to me and bring the spotter i hade my scope all the way up to sixteen but was still having trouble telling exactly what it was he got there put the spotter on where i was looking and said its a hog digging in a hole i whistled and it disappeared so i figured i spooked it i was just getting ready to pack up and move when it came out and stood up nice and tall and started looking around took a deep one let half out came down on it and squeezed her loose i couldnt tell from the recoil hif i hit it or not but the expression on my dads face said it all. we paced it off at 363 i had squeezed the trigger when my crosshairs were just atop its head i hit it right between the front legs at the base of its neck my dad said when it took the hit it flipped over i didnt see it but he was watching in the spotter and saw the whole thing. i really didnt think i could reach that far i never shot more than 150 yards with that gun. never really had the opurtunity to till last night that has to be the best shot ive ever made on any game animal. i wish i could have gotten that one on film. i killed one more after that one with my pistol walking back to the truck . !%


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

went out again today and yesterday.....got four yesterday and three today....up to 40 now....gotta love the .17!!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I havent shot my 17HMR yet...planning on doing that soon...I also just got a 204 Ruger that needs to be broke in...I shot one last year on the way back to my car with my S&W .40, Im struggling with a scope choice for my 204...I kinda want a Burris Signature Series(but they are alot of coin) also trying to figure out a bullet to use...I use the 40gr V-Max in my 223...so I kinda want to use one of the 30s in my 204.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

has anyone shot the new 17hm2 yet i was wanting to put together another ruger 10/22 with a 17 hm2 barrel on it but i havent heard much about it other than it is supposed to be a pretty fast round for its size. for whoever was looking for a scope simmons makes a pretty good scope and they are reasonably priced too. i have a few simmons scopes and am very pleased with them they are crystal clear and gather light well. anyway its worth a look at them anyway.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have not shot the HM2 yet..I have heard on other boards that its deadly accurate...there is a very nice CZ 452 American in the HM2 not 2 miles from me in a sporting goods store but its within the city limits of Columbus and subject to there crazy gun law...I have had a few simmons scopes in my time...I will have to say that I like the 44Mag series they have the best..I have had a couple of the 3X10s and cant really say anything to bad about them and as you say they are reasonably priced..I just got bit by the higher dollar optics bug a few years back and cant seem to shake it..like I mentioned Im looking for a scope for my new 204 Ruger and Im looking hard at the Burris Signature.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

went out yesterday with the .22 hornet droppped four and tried a long shot at a fifth but came up short i really am quite fond of this odd little cartridge with handloaded ammo it can be a very accurate round i'm surprised its not very popular i enjoy shooting it hardly any recoil its a pleasure to shoot. and deadly on the piggy's. !%


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would like to pick up another Hornet..I used to have a TCR-83 and a TC Contender..the TCR was deadly accurate with the 40gr Nosler BT...I used IMR 4227 in mine..I had to sell some stuff off a few years ago and it was among the losses..I have seen a couple I wouldnt mind getting the top of the list is a CZ 527...they are a joy to shoot..zilch for recoil, very economical to shoot, and like you said they drop hogs alot quicker than people might think.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

went out thursday afternoon for an hour to see if anything was out and about didnt see much of anything some buzzards flying around but that was it till i headed back to the truck i stopped to take a leak and a hog came crawling outta the treeline about 10 feet in front of me one shot from my browning .40 s&w was all it took thats two for the high power this summer 180 grain remington golden saber hollow points really make a mess of a hog. cant wait till all this stormy weather passes hogs dont seem to do thunderstorms!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I always seem to see hogs up close when Im not paying that much attention..dont know what it is??? but if I have been walking and glassing around for a while and kinda lose my concentration or my mind wonders for a second thats when I see one jump up and run not 20yds from me???? I guess its divine entervention on the groundhogs behalf


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

decided to take out the mauser for something different this gun is in original form and has never been modified in any way shape or form all the serial #'s match and everything anyway i went out yesterday after work for a while just did some sitting and glassin i killed 5 in about 3 hours all with the mauser most were 50 to 75 yards i had one at 85 i cant believe how well this gun shoots it makes a mess of a hog though not recommended if you like to eat them. but a dream to shoot none the less!
!%


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have used the bigger calibers before for hoggin...I have used my VS in 308 loaded with 125gr Noslers...I have also taken a couple with a 7MM-08...got me a 8X32 Burris Signature to put on my 204 Ruger yesterday...about the biggest gun I use anymore is a 257 Roberts.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

its fun once in a while just for a change of pace i like to use the .270 cause i can reach a little farther i hand load for all my rifles even the mauser i would like to put a scope on the k98 but i dont want to drill over the german proof marks and ruin them my only other alternative is to go the scout route and get a long eye relief scope and mount that goes where the rear sight is no drilling or tapping required just remove the rear sight and attach the mounts the only thing is they cost an arm and a leg but i bet the mauser would reach out there if i had a scope . !%


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to use the bigger bore alot...I have had friends who have hunted with 7MM Mags, 7X57 Mauser and 30-06...but 5 or 6 years ago I really fell for the 223..I was able to buy a used VS and got a good load pretty quickly and havent been able to put it down for long ever since...I was at a local gunshop yesterday and the guy had 4 222s and I have wanted another 222 since I sold my TCR a few years back...that round was a real pleasure to shoot with the 50gr Hornady SX bullet...only got 2900-3000fps but it dropped hogs dead in there tracks...might have to go back down there in a couple months and see if I can work a deal...sounds like the hog hunting is good up that way...coupled with being that close to the lake I for one would have a hard time staying married.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i went to a farm i have not been to in about two years yesterday i took the .270 win and the .22 hornet and my sidearm all i can say is hog infestation the land owner doesnt let anyone else hunt here but me she called friday night and asked why i havent been down and then told me she was over run with hogs she went out and marked 45 holes with those little orange marker flags and said there were at least that many more that she didnt mark i killed an even dozen yesterday within the first hour i left to grab some lunch and something to drink and came back and stayed till dark i kill 33 all totaled yesterday in different spots on her farm there were clusters of holes 6 or 7 holes in like a 20 foot diameter of each other it seemd like as soon as i killed one in this hole one would pop up out of that hole over there it was the best day of shooting hogs i have had in a long time i dont think i even made a dent in the population there. im trying to talk her into letting me bring some help if she says yes any one who might want to go drop me a line im going back tommorrow to see what she says. i'll have to load some ammo for my .223 now i havent used it yet this year.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You just made me jealous in a instant...thats is about as close to heaven as you can get..sounds like a prairre dog town...if you were getting most of them with your 270 then your shoulder must be sore..I wont be able to fish tonight thinking of that farm


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

This goes to show that if you're a woodchuck, you shouldn't call a rifle range home  I had just uncased my gun when this guy came out on the range to dine on some white clover. It was kinda of comical trying to be sneaky behind the shooting bench and getting my muzzleloader loaded without getting busted. He was 95 yds away.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats funny..reminds me of the time me and a buddy were at the range at Deer Creek...he just sat down at the bench and was going to test a load he just worked up...I was just behind him when he put his eye to the scope...I glanced out on the range and about 30yds out up on the bank a groundhog came out and just started walking around like everything was everything...I nudged my buddy rather hard who still had his eye to the scope and hadnt seen the hog...he looked up at me with a what the hell look and I calmly motioned out at the hog...he happened to have a Ruger Blackhawk in 357 Mag next to him...he picked up the handgun took quick aim and the hog never had a chance to make that mistake again.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

God I miss my old groundhog busting days, LOL

I used a remington classic 220 swift, 52 gr speer HP,and packed clear to the top of the casing with IMR 4350. Got them up to 4000 fps.Also a sweet leupold 1x-9x scope.

I moved last year,and no places to hunt them.Gave my brother in law my RCBS rock-chucker,but I still have access to it.

I used to have a couple of 22-250's. Traded the remington 700 for a ruger mark II 30.06 

Sold the heavy barrel savage 110, 22-250 to a buddy that I bought it off of 10 years earlier. That baby is a shooter. No matter what load I put in it,always shooting patterns within a quarter.I had several people wanting that rifle. That savage slaughered over 200+ groundhogs,mostly by my buddy. That's why he desperately wanted her back.3 other varmint rifles he had wouldn't come close to that old savage.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to have a Swift it was a TCR-83..had a 26" Medium-Heavy barrel I used 35.5 grs of RL-15 and a Sierra 60gr HP..it was a bit of a heavy bullet but it was incredibly accurate and I still got somewhere around 3500fps out of it..took the heads off many a hog with that gun..you dont see many swifts anymore I think the 22-250 has got a stranglehold on that market..but the Swift is a mighty fine round regardless.


----------

